

Are there alternatives to ownCloud? - as_if

I like the idea of heaving my own file hub for some stuff, but I don&#x27;t like the URLs ownCloud generates, also it&#x27;s PHP.<p>Are there some good alternatives with custom URLs for shared files?
======
stephenr
I imagine there are plenty of reasons to not like ownCloud, but is the url
pattern seriously that important?

I'm not even going to try to identify why you don't want to use a php
solution, given that you clearly don't want to actually modify it.

